# Able to tag people?



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Feb 2, 2021)

It's hard to keep track of people on here sometimes and remember those who have been helpful. Or also remember those who said stupid/unhelpful/negative things.

This doesn't have to be public, but I would be nice to have to option to be able to add small personal notes, or tags next to a user's name. That way when I run into them in the future, I will have a reference to their skill set/ attitude / personality from my past experiences with them.

I think this would really help make users feel more connected with the forum community.


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2021)

Thay would be incredibly difficult to program for just your use 

but you could follow the specific people you like that way if youhover over theirnames when yourun into them you will knowyou are following them and that you like their content


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Feb 3, 2021)

sunni said:


> Thay would be incredibly difficult to program for just your use
> 
> but you could follow the specific people you like that way if youhover over theirnames when yourun into them you will knowyou are following them and that you like their content


I meant for everyone's individual use, not just my own.
Maybe able to "nickname" users? 
Thank you for considering my idea


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2021)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> I meant for everyone's individual use, not just my own.
> Maybe able to "nickname" users?
> Thank you for considering my idea


its too much work sorry, its not like an easy programmable thing to do, my advice for a substitution would be to follow the users you want than you can hover over their names when you come across them and that way you will see you are following them and that you have "taged" them for your personal whatever you want


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 25, 2021)

sunni said:


> its too much work sorry, its not like an easy programmable thing to do, my advice for a substitution would be to follow the users you want than you can hover over their names when you come across them and that way you will see you are following them and that you have "taged" them for your personal whatever you want


Hi Sunni. Just wondering why I was turtled. I tried to PM you, but I can't do that either for some reason.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Hi Sunni. Just wondering why I was turtled. I tried to PM you, but I can't do that either for some reason.


Dunno I was on a vacation likely harassment trolling etc behavior if I can recall you do have a habit of it


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 25, 2021)

sunni said:


> Dunno I was on a vacation likely harassment trolling etc behavior if I can recall you do have a habit of it


I wasn't trolling anyone. I posted in a thread called "Beating up Republicans for fun". How is it OK to have a thread like that and not expect people to respond?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 25, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I wasn't trolling anyone. I posted in a thread called "Beating up Republicans for fun". How is it OK to have a thread like that and not expect people to respond?


You’re king troll. Should be banned.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 25, 2021)

sunni said:


> Dunno I was on a vacation likely harassment trolling etc behavior if I can recall you do have a habit of it


Hope you had a great vacation. Welcome back.


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I wasn't trolling anyone. I posted in a thread called "Beating up Republicans for fun". How is it OK to have a thread like that and not expect people to respond?


i dont mod politics, i was on vacation youre asking the wrong person all i know is your posts from grow areas and they are pretty trollish at times you have a good stack of warnings against you given all the trolling , etc your next one will land the account in a ban (its done automatically)so i would clean it up with you wanna be here.


----------



## Cx2H (Apr 7, 2021)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> I meant for everyone's individual use, not just my own.
> Maybe able to "nickname" users?
> Thank you for considering my idea


Old school it? Pencil and paper or spread sheet it?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 10, 2022)

sunni said:


> Dunno I was on a vacation likely harassment trolling etc behavior if I can recall you do have a habit of it


We’re you able to take a good vacation again this summer?


----------



## sunni (Aug 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> We’re you able to take a good vacation again this summer?


i was supposed to tomorrow and i tested positive for covid. so nope


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 11, 2022)

sunni said:


> i dont mod politics, i was on vacation youre asking the wrong person all i know is your posts from grow areas and they are pretty trollish at times you have a good stack of warnings against you given all the trolling , etc your next one will land the account in a ban (its done automatically)so i would clean it up with you wanna be here.


Checks notes 
Yup


----------



## bk78 (Aug 11, 2022)

sunni said:


> i was supposed to tomorrow and i tested positive for covid. so nope


Damn. Lots of rest and fluids, the fever was the worst thing I found.


----------

